# Access Control Lists (ACL) OSX 10.4



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, anyone got any good resources on this subject? I'm interested to find out about this after I discovered Sandbox - allowing similar permissions to what I'm discovering XP allows.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Mac OS X Hints is a good resource.

A few examples:

 10.4: Use Access Control Lists for fine-grained control

10.4: Make a better Shared folder using ACLs - I like this one.

Also: Apple Discussions - search results for Tiger & ACLs

Hope that helps.


----------



## middigit (Feb 3, 2008)

cheers rose


----------

